# Sooo....Who Stalks People On Here?



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Spill that hot scolding tea, dolls. :twisted

You don't have to reveal WHO you stalk (unless you want to). But who does it? Do you find yourself looking at someone's profile pretty often? Following their posts? 

I personally don't stalk profiles too often because people can see when you visit (don't you just love that feature?). However, I stalk the posts of SEVERAL hawt people. If I see that they've posted in a thread, I'll go look. Some people are very entertaining and/or intelligent so I like seeing what they say. 

We ain't got no real serious stalkers on here. Or do we?? :spank


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Actually if you go to My Account>Edit Option> and click invisible mode you won't show up.

I would want to check someone's profile more than once but I'm too afraid that they will think I'm stalking them so I just have to remember something when I first look at their profile. I tried the invisible mode but I was still afraid I would show up because I saw my name on the Recent Visitor box but I wasn't sure if that was only visible to me or them too.


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Thinly veiled "I want you to stalk me" thread.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

jayjaythejetplane said:


> Thinly veiled "I want you to stalk me" thread.


I already have enough people doing that. :boogie

Love and light dude. Love and light.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

I also very rarely go on actual profiles, not unless they messaged me or left a message on my page. I don't want to seem like a stalker.

But I will admit, I will check out some threads if I see that certain people posted in them


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I don't really follow anyone anymore. I think it would be kind of neat to have fans of your threads/posts.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> *Actually if you go to My Account>Edit Option> and click invisible mode you won't show up.*
> 
> I would want to check someone's profile more than once but I'm too afraid that they will think I'm stalking them so I just have to remember something when I first look at their profile. I tried the invisible mode but I was still afraid I would show up because I saw my name on the Recent Visitor box but I wasn't sure if that was only visible to me or them too.


Totally didn't know that.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

Who doesnt? :b


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Nobody at the moment. Maybe a couple in the past. 

However, there's a certain female poster on here who I'd like to tell how pretty she is but we've never really interacted so it'd be a bit creepy and weird for me to just say something like that to her.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think everyone "stalks" whether they want to admit it or not


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I trollz eveyone :troll


----------



## Kwtrader (Oct 10, 2007)

generally the people that argue in threads/controversial i like to stalk there posts gives me something interesting to read. as well as popular posters who post alot.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

ME! Apparently I get stalked too. It's weird having someone make a reference to a post you made over 2 months ago.


----------



## Cashew (May 30, 2010)

I stalk so hard on SAS. I love it.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Not on this site, but definitely on Facebook!:twisted


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

The thread view thing make it kind of difficult though


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I click on many people's profiles, often multiple times.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

foe said:


> Nobody at the moment. Maybe a couple in the past.
> 
> However, there's a certain female poster on here who I'd like to tell how pretty she is but we've never really interacted so it'd be a bit creepy and weird for me to just say something like that to her.


Nah. I think you should just give her the compliment. Girls love that ish.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Talgonite said:


> Not on this site, but definitely on Facebook!:twisted


Best way to see what everyone looks like. :twisted


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

lyric said:


> Nah. I think you should just give her the compliment. Girls love that ish.


I'm sure she gets a lot of compliments already. I'd probably just annoy her even more.


----------



## northstar1991 (Oct 4, 2011)

How'd you know?  I sometimes click on people's profile page multiple times.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Regardless of your visibility, moderators still see all :lol


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> ME! Apparently I get stalked too. It's weird having someone make a reference to a post you made over 2 months ago.


:lol Congrats on 2,000 posts! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> Regardless of your visibility, moderators still see all :lol


sh*t just got real


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

foe said:


> Nobody at the moment. Maybe a couple in the past.
> 
> However, there's a certain female poster on here who I'd like to tell how pretty she is but we've never really interacted so it'd be a bit creepy and weird for me to just say something like that to her.


Who is it? I'll tell her she's pretty, to show you how easy it is.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Regardless of your visibility, moderators still see all :lol


Why can't see see visits from invisible posters?

And to invisible posters, why are your green online lights disabled?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> :lol Congrats on 2,000 posts! :boogie :boogie :boogie


Holy ****! :afr


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

foe said:


> Why can't see see visits from invisible posters?


Invisible posters? They are supposed to be invisible to you. That's still a privacy thing, I guess. :stu

For moderators, we have to know if the "invisible" members are causing trouble, too. That is the whole reason we see everyone no matter what.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> Holy ****! :afr


...and you are getting SASsier with every post. :troll


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> ...and you are getting *SASsier* with every post. :troll


Oh, you know it girlfriend!


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Regardless of your visibility, moderators still see all :lol


Damn it must be fun being a mod. All the POWER and CONTROL.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think the moderators can see all your private photo albums too.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

komorikun said:


> I think the moderators can see all your private photo albums too.


What about PMs? they cant see that can they?


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

lyric said:


> Damn it must be fun being a mod. All the POWER and CONTROL.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

foe said:


> What about PMs? they cant see that can they?


No they can't. It's the last bastion of freedom. I believe they can see you through your webcam though. :afr


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

Tehe, I do sometimes c;


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

godhelpme2 said:


> Tehe, I do sometimes c;


You just visited my page /counterstalk


----------



## godhelpme2 (Apr 4, 2012)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> You just visited my page /counterstalk


Yeah I was creepin'.. that's how I found this post? C:


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

lyric said:


> Damn it must be fun being a mod. All the POWER and CONTROL.


Not always. It's a pain sometimes, especially when there are trolls attacking.



komorikun said:


> I think the moderators can see all your private photo albums too.


 Yes - if you post naughty pics, we'll see them, too.



foe said:


> What about PMs? they cant see that can they?


 No, we can't - thank God. There are things we probably don't WANT to see. :lol



ThatOneQuietGuy said:


>


 :mum <- this dude is close to it. :lol


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

I love looking at peoples profiles. Wouldn't call it stalking though.
If anyone on here wants to stalk me, i'd be honored to have you as my stalker!


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

I honestly dnt care...


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

Ashley1990 said:


> I honestly dnt care...


:lol


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Yes, I . . . "followed" someone on here, though it seems like she left the site.


----------



## Ashley1990 (Aug 27, 2011)

lyric said:


> :lol


 yep I dnt see a point in looking for who is talking to whom....and who has what hobbies..what is his/her real name..how many friends do they have..i find it boring....i rarely peep into people's profile


----------



## Andre (Feb 27, 2004)

I've don't allow myself the privilege because I may become obsessive if I do.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

R91 said:


> I stalk SO ****ING MUCH. There are a few posters here who I check out because they are really intelligent and I like what they have to say. There are also a few that piss me off but I stalk them anyway for some odd reason.


I give the best of both worlds, I can be intelligent and I can be an idiot that pisses people off.


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Okay I admit it I stalk online like the silent hunter.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

R91 said:


> I stalk SO ****ING MUCH. There are a few posters here who I check out because they are really intelligent and I like what they have to say. *There are also a few that piss me off but I stalk them anyway for some odd reason.*


Ugh, I do the same thing. :lol


----------



## pisceskyuu (Jul 29, 2012)

i somewhat follow one member's posts but purely for entertainment-im not neccessarily impressed with any of their views but the shock value and desperation is interesting i guess. ...and its not someone i have interacted with


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

lyric said:


> Ugh, I do the same thing. :lol


Ugh me too :sigh


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm mostly an old fashioned creeper, I stalk the girls on here.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

ThatOneQuietGuy said:


> I'm mostly an old fashioned creeper, I stalk the girls on here.


Me too. :twisted


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

I guess you could call it that. :lol

There are a few people I like on here so I'll take a look at their profile every now and then and see what they've put on there and sometimes will read through their latest posts. I occasionally send them PMs if I want to tell them something and I'm not sure whether they'd want it posted openly. 

I try to be respectful though. If any of them asked me not to do it, I would back off. That hasn't happened yet so I guess I must have a pretty good sense of propriety. At least for this place.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

lyric said:


> Me too. :twisted


I wish I could taste them. muwahahaha!


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Sure, there have been people whose posts I really like, or maybe I don't agree with some of them, but find them interesting anyway. 

In the past, I'd follow threads because certain people posted them or were involved in them. If I was just skimming through a long thread and saw their name, I'd stop and read their posts. I would sometimes do the "find recent posts by" thing too.

My time here is taken up mostly by moderating now, so I don't do this like I used to. I do miss being able to really get in the thick of it!


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

Not really.


----------



## Katelyn1236 (Jul 10, 2012)

I do!!  
Imma little freak >w>


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

lol, the only time I look into people's profile is when they look in mine, to let them know I'm "watching" them too. but nothing is real in profiles anyway. :afr


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

,


----------



## Quinn the Eskimo (Jan 22, 2012)

I stay visible, and still lurk, lol

I lurk quite a bit, threads, profiles. It probably comes from the same attitude I've always had through out life. Been more of an observer than a participator. 

I wouldn't call it stalking, though ..... just... observing... =p


----------



## nork123 (Oct 22, 2009)

Yep, I spend most time lurking and observing, too shy to get fully involved in the forum, so don't feel like i'm much of a noticeable presence here but I quite like it that way, i'm an outsider lol. I lurked for a good few months before I got up the nerve to actually join and post


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

I regularly click on people's profiles, like if i see a new person or something. I mainly do it out of boredom. I wouldn't class clicking on someone's profile as stalking, stalking would be something like trying to find out their usernames on various other websites, or constantly messaging and harassing them or something like that.


----------



## lyric (Aug 21, 2011)

WalkingDisaster said:


> I regularly click on people's profiles, like if i see a new person or something. I mainly do it out of boredom. I wouldn't class clicking on someone's profile as stalking, stalking would be something like trying to find out their usernames on various other websites, or constantly messaging and harassing them or something like that.


I'm using the word "stalk" lightly, sis.


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

I don't really ''stalk'' anyone, but I like to click on random profiles.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes I've stalked people.. But I'm not currently stalking anyone now. :b


----------



## Octal (Aug 2, 2011)

Sometimes...although I haven't been that subtle with it :um


----------



## lad (Sep 26, 2011)

I look on anyones profile who interests me, I don't see the problem. If users didn't want to people to look on their profile they wouldn't make them so indepth.


----------



## ourwater (Jun 2, 2012)

I know that there are a few on here that think I looked at their profile, but it's actually because of low mouse batteries.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Regardless of your visibility, moderators still see all :lol


This is not fair  Btw are you able to see other users private messages too?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Secretaz said:


> This is not fair  Btw are you able to see other users private messages too?


No. It was answered earlier.
It's fair if we have to handle guideline violations. Invisibility does not make a member immune to getting an infraction for a naughty picture in a private album, etc.


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> No. It was answered earlier.
> It's fair if we have to handle guideline violations. Invisibility does not make a member immune to getting an infraction for a naughty picture in a private album, etc.


Lol!! Have you ever come across a case of a person with X rated pics in their albums?? :um


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

I used to click on profile's of people I thought seemed interesting a lot before, not as much anymore though.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Talgonite said:


> Lol!! Have you ever come across a case of a person with X rated pics in their albums?? :um


Close to it. We have had to removed pics like that as regular posts.
They get infractions automatically - the ones that count toward bans.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

I don't have any stalkers.  Or if I do, they're on "invisible mode" haha.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Stalk so hard, motha******* wanna fine me.

I do view people's profiles without shame...but there are only a few of whom I look at their most recent posts...often. But that's because they say stuff that makes me smile/laugh and we could all use a little more of those two things.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

srschirm said:


> I don't have any stalkers.  Or if I do, they're on "invisible mode" haha.


Allow me......*Stalk stalk stalk stalk*








lol


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

ShadyGFX said:


> Allow me......*Stalk stalk stalk stalk*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you look like her, that is fine haha.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

srschirm said:


> If you look like her, that is fine haha.


I look more like him lol Fyi, I know how to lock pick :door.....xD


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

I can classify myself as a ninja, silently reading your posts, laughing at what you wrote.
You, yes YOU! I know where you live :sly:


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't stalk, BUT I do tend to look for certain users in threads. If the topic is interesting, I'd like to know what the wrote, and if it's not, I'd only want to know what they wrote. :um

I'm talking to you meeps, Double_Indemnity, komorikun, Strwbrry and a few others who slip my mind...


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

I creep on pretty girls profiles here and there, i dont stalk anyone......


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I don't but I also don't think people would notice stalkers anyway. Sometimes I check peoples other posts if theres something interesting they posted but I've never done it consistently with anyone.


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

I only stalk milleniumman.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Quite frankly? i dont, i do visit people profile once in a while look at the photos and read the comments but i dont do it in a way that it could be considered stalking.

Otherwise we are all stalkers here.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

There are very few people on here that I actually stalk. :um I stalk their posts and every now and then I'll stalk their page. I do feel weird stalking their page, though. I'm always interested in what they have to say. It's fun to do.


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't really profile stalk, but if I see that certain people post I tend to check the thread out.


----------



## chantellabella (May 5, 2012)

Just for the record. I go to people's profiles when I see they are on the compliment someone thread. I like to read their "about me" page to get some ideas how to compliment them in a truthful manner. When I'm posting a visitor message or pm someone, I almost feel like I'm invading their privacy if I even glance at their other visitor messages. I guess I'm just somebody who is sensitive about boundaries. But I really don't mind when people view my profile or albums or posts. I feel it's a compliment that they would take the time to get to know a little bit about me.


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Nope not in long while.. Jk... Or am i? :tiptoe lol


----------



## MaxPower (May 1, 2012)

Uh, no?:um


----------



## GuyMontag (Dec 12, 2010)

I've been known to peruse profiles.


----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)

If someone says something I agree with I usually look at their profile. 


Ive never had a stalker before.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

How is viewing someones profile stalking??If they don't want SAS to know stuff about them they should not put info on the page. That's the point of a profile page right?


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> How is viewing someones profile stalking??If they don't want SAS to know stuff about them they should not put info on the page. That's the point of a profile page right?


thats what i always thought


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> How is viewing someones profile stalking??If they don't want SAS to know stuff about them they should not put info on the page.


I think she meant stalking as in going to their profile page numerous times and looking at their new posts or if they put up any new pictures.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

shyvr6 said:


> I think she meant stalking as in going to their profile page numerous times and looking at their new posts or if they put up any new pictures.


That's only stalking if you do that and dont talk to them. Well that's my opinion anyway. They put up pictures for others to see. If you don't want non friends to look set it to private. If you dont want anyone to look, don't put them up.

You can actually put your visitors messages on private too.

I doubt peoples visitors messages are so interesting that everyone goes through all of them. But I mean If it is right below the part where you type in a comment, its likely you will see it...

I don't care if people read my visitors messages or look at my profile.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> That's only stalking if you do that and dont talk to them.


I believe that's what she meant.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Me. I stalk you all day, I've been having a crush on you for 24 years.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> *That's only stalking if you do that and dont talk to them. Well that's my opinion anyway.* They put up pictures for others to see. If you don't want non friends to look set it to private. If you dont want anyone to look, don't put them up.
> 
> You can actually put your visitors messages on private too.
> 
> ...


I disagree. I get uneasy thinking that people show much interest in anything I do. Maybe I'm self centered but regardless of who someone is and what my relationship is with them, I find it strange to read their history and consistently keep tabs on their activity. I have had friends that watch all my videos on youtube and I find that really weird..I've had friends that know when people comment on my facebook and that's just as weird to me. Granted, I'm just not that interested in anyone else's internet life...tch or real life unless it's for conversational purposes. I haven't searched for anyone's post, I've never read through their profile comments, and I've never read their posting history...it's never tempting and I think it's intrusive. At the same time, while I do find it intrusive and a bit uncomfortable..it's admittedly very flattering.

I must admit, I do check girl's profiles out whenever I found their post interesting. I honestly can't help but be curious as to what some of the girls on here look like. If I find them attractive, I will visit their page every now and then but it isn't frequent. I get curious about guy's looks too but it's much less frequent and it isn't like I care or it'd make a difference. I'm pretty sure others can't see when I visit their profile so no one knows lol HOPEFULLY...I'd hate for a girl to know that I find her attractive to the point where I look at her pictures every once in a while..that'd suck big time. "Wow, Theologic viewed my profile again but didn't leave a message, he's a creeper lol"

I actually believe that I'm probably more self centered than your average fella because a lot of people I know are generally interested in at least 1 person waay more than I ever would be...even if I had a crush on her.

That whole facebook stalking an ex has never been a problem for me. Sure, I may have feelings for her but I still don't care to know anything about her happenings lol in fact I'm interested even less now that we broke up =/


----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

I don't stalk. I watch from a distance. :b

Just kidding. If someone posts something that interests me, I'll occasionally click on their profile to see who they are. I really can't think of any profiles that I check out repeatedly though.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll visit a thread if I see the last post from someone I think has interesting points of view, but I don't profile stalk. I rarely visit someones profile unless they visit mine first, but the counter is stuck for some reason. oke Someone click my profile so I can see the counter move(it hasn't moved in a long time).


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

jsgt said:


> Someone click my profile so I can see the counter move(it hasn't moved in a long time).


Done.


----------



## jsgt (Jun 26, 2011)

pythonesque said:


> Done.


Thanks! I'll look at your profile and see if my name shows up. Plus, I also want to momentarily stalk your profile for helping me. 

Guess I'll pay a visit to the help board. Something is wrong with the view counter on my profile because it still reads 435. It should change whether the person is invisible or in regular visible mode(right?).


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

Nope, but if somebody seems cool I'll leave a profile comment.


----------



## pythonesque (Jun 16, 2012)

jsgt said:


> Thanks! I'll look at your profile and see if my name shows up. Plus, I also want to momentarily stalk your profile for helping me.
> 
> Guess I'll pay a visit to the help board. Something is wrong with the view counter on my profile because it still reads 435. It should change whether the person is invisible or in regular visible mode(right?).


Anytime . Btw, your name did show up on my visitors list.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Eh, not really my thing.


----------



## A3rghee029 (Aug 6, 2012)

Luckily, I am not someone that anybody would care about looking up, and I prefer it that way. As for anyone on here, this site is pretty casual and some people post interesting or witty stuff, but I'm on here for boredom first. SA second.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2008)

I stalk some of them. I don't care if they know. I'm just a stalker type.


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

I'm new here, so I haven't stalked anyone just yet. But it is coming soon, rest assured


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I don't.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

northstar1991 said:


> How'd you know?  I sometimes click on people's profile page multiple times.


I noticed :b


----------



## talisman (Aug 5, 2005)

If I see someone that interests me I may well check out their profile, then go back through their entire posting history, but I'll only do it once or twice. I can't be bothered to keep up to date with someone's newest posts every day.

I think I do get stalked on another forum...kinda makes me feel uncomfy.


----------



## solagratia (Aug 25, 2012)

nope...not yet...if someone views me i'll take a peek at them but i don't feel comfy about looking at someone's profile if they haven't viewed me first...but time will tell


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I usually want to check age and gender etc. before I answer threads.

I don't have anyone to stalk here, but if there is volunteers 

.. Not really.. 

I had a stalker who stalked me so he could prove I stalked him :sus

I don't want new crushes or anything, they makes me crazy :help


----------



## caringnoah (Oct 11, 2011)

I follow people on twitter and Facebook. Don't know if that count as stalking.


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

I stalk cause i dont have anything else better to do


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

Nope, sometimes i notice someone's posts alot and read them in threads but its only if im posting in that thread already


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

They'll never suspect a thing.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

i never stalk anybody on here. i do occasionally stalk ex-online friends though


----------



## moya (Feb 16, 2012)

Strwbrry said:


> You, yes YOU! I know where you live :sly:


I have no idea who you're talking about!


----------



## Caduceus (May 21, 2012)

I only stalk people who stalk me.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I've done some pretty intense stalking whilst under my invisibility cloak.

I admit there are a couple posters I admire here that I'm too scared to talk to, so instead I stalk their posts. Maybe even some VM conversations :blush I just can't help my curious, stalkerish tendencies. :cry


----------



## DreamerInSlumberland (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't stalk anyone. I rarely get stalkerish, or unless it's someone who's hinted that they like me, and all those people are IRL. I'm not really aware of what goes on around me, so if someone were stalking me, I would have no idea. I have better things to do than see who's been looking at my profile.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I stalk a lot of people on here. I get bored a lot so I just look through their post/thread history for sh*ts and giggles.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

I read everyone's VMs, I've probably read other people's VMs more than my own VMs. If I haven't read your VMs yet then I will get round to doing so. They will get read, and I will judge you. 

I heart invisibility mode.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^I forgot, I read VM conversations too.


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

every now and then somebody interesting comes along and i click on their profile. creepy huh.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm too paranoid to stalk people because they might be tracking me even though I'm invisible. And the mods can see what I'm doing. I know that none of this really matters. I don't visit anyone's profile regularly. I hate the thought of other people knowing what I am up to online even if I'm not doing anything weird at all. Yeah, I have issues.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Sometimes I check some peoples old posts but as one offs. I don't stalk though.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Sometimes I accidentally click on the usernames below a thread title and my name ends up being on someone's visitor's list. Then there are the people I intentionally stalk.


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

diamondheart89 said:


> Sometimes I accidentally click on the usernames below a thread title and my name ends up being on someone's visitor's list.


Haha, I browse on my phone and it's touch screen so this happens to me all the time.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't really stalk people because they would notice my name on their visitors list all the time.


----------



## kiirby (Oct 8, 2010)

Of course I do.


----------



## Otherside (Jun 8, 2012)

Yup, me. Won't say who.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Cam1 said:


> I don't really stalk people because they would notice my name on their visitors list all the time.


You don't know about invisible mode.


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

I peek at every other profile once. That doesnt constitute stalking imo.


----------



## ForBrighterDays (Mar 2, 2013)

Erm, I sometimes visit a profile, try to think of something interesting to say, draw a blank and leave... I don't stalk anyone, though.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Im not sure if thats 'stalking' so much as it is being really interested in someone..
As far as im concerned, stalking some is following them religiously and spending all day on their profile jacking off to their photos.. D:
I doubt we have any real stalkers on here..
Scratch that - I HOPE we dont have any real stalkers on here! :lol


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I didn't know checking someone's post history is stalking. I do that all the time, to see what I'm dealing with. 

Like is the 30 something guy who is complaining about not having any teeth, the same guy who said that he is not attracted to middle-age women who have let themselves go? Yes, it was the same person.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I had no idea so many people viewed post histories... Eek.


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

^I've viewed yours before, in case you were wondering if someone has.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If the person has zillions of posts I'm more likely to just check the threads they created.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

komorikun said:


> I didn't know checking someone's post history is stalking. I do that all the time, to see what I'm dealing with.
> 
> Like is the 30 something guy who is complaining about not having any teeth, the same guy who said that he is not attracted to middle-age women who have let themselves go? Yes, it was the same person.


Lol


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

i've never stalked anyone on here. if i happen to be posting something on someone else's page and i see something that strikes me odd, then perhaps it'll come up in conversation, but i never deliberately go to another member's page in order to check up on his or her activity, posts, visitor messages or whatnot. important to note, though, is that when i'm posting something on someone else's page and if i happen to see a lovely gif, i steal. that's right, i steal gifs!

so, for those of you who stalk -










and if people stalk, then gossip runs rampant and all of the girls and boys are like 'did you hear what she said???' and the queen gossip bee is like, 'she _said_...










but anyhow, this thread has got me thinking. like, is someone stalking me???










but if someone is stalking me, then -


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

^ How incredibly melodramatic!


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> ^ How incredibly melodramatic!


melodramatic?!?!??!!?!!!!?!!!!


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

me me


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

I wish I was interesting enough to stalk...


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. Only did a few times.


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

one time i found a story told through over thirty visitor messages over the course of a few hours (it wasn't like the person had wrote it somewhere else and then sent the messages off one at a time, she had been continuously writing and sending), and i liked it so much i pieced the messages together, formatted them, uploaded it somewhere, and then pmed the link straight to the girl, telling her it was a good story and to save it!

i go into the recent posts of a few people once in awhile. sometimes, unintentionally, i find myself reading a visitor message conversation (i don't go to profiles to do that though), but it's only really the people that 1) don't post so much that keeping up with their posts is impossible and 2) whose posts i like reading almost every single one of them. part of the reason feels like it is to pay an amount of respect to them, like i realize i forget about this person, and rather than say something to them since i don't know what to say, i will kind of catch up on what's been going on with them or what they've been saying by going into recent posts.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

enfield said:


> one time i found a story told through over thirty visitor messages over the course of a few hours (it wasn't like the person had wrote it somewhere else and then sent the messages off one at a time, she had been continuously writing and sending), and i liked it so much i pieced the messages together, formatted them, uploaded it somewhere, and then pmed the link straight to the girl, telling her it was a good story and to save it!


You uploaded somebody else's story somewhere else without their permission...?









I understand the intentions were good, but I had somebody do that to me once (they too had only good intentions, but hadn't asked my permission) and it really, really irked me, because I like to control where my writing is posted, I might want it kept only on one site, and somebody else posting it somewhere else without my permission is a no-no. *trying to phrase this as noncombatively as possible, not picking a fight, but having had this happen to me once grates on me*

I've also had it happen with pictures of mine, people posting them elsewhere or else modifying them and posting them...they gave me credit, but still, I hadn't granted permission for them to do that. Fortunately when I asked they removed my work. But it was *very awkward* having to request that when I shouldn't have had to in the first place. I resented being put in the position of "bad guy" because I want control over my own work.

(Sorry if I'm misunderstanding what you typed, but you did mention uploading it somewhere else and sending a link...even if it was a private link I'm not sure why that was necessary...perhaps you could've just copied the messages into a private e-mail and sent that to her instead?)


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

tehuti88 said:


> You uploaded somebody else's story somewhere else without their permission...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i tried to pm it to her first, but it exceeded the pm 20k character limit, so i moved on to plan b - uploading it somewhere. i'm not sure if it was private, but it it wasn't it was undiscoverable. in this case her reaction turned out to be positive - she was flattered (exact words), so i guess it worked. i did think there was a risk and that depending on the person and the distributed writing it could make them uncomfortable. but i thought the risk was low, so i went ahead with my slightly stalker-ish invasive impulses.

and i can sympathize a lot with what you said about having to be the bad guy - yeah, that is no fun - and, in fact, i see that some teachers really don't like this - like they find it very disrespectful if you put them in that position, like by trying to force late homework on them or something. and so they ask you from day 1 to please not do that.


----------



## IveGotToast (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

I cant keep usernames straight. Hell, i suck with names in real life! I would be the worst stalker ever. I would not remember a damn thing!


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. Just a quick look is good enough.


----------



## Lushiro (Apr 26, 2013)

Not me.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Me me


----------



## Soundboy (Feb 16, 2013)

*looks around *

*raises hand *


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

*Pretend it says TWOTWOTWOTWTWOTWO*

I saw this thread by stalking.


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Apparently Limmy and Brasilia do.. >.<


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

ItsEasierToRun said:


> Apparently Limmy and Brasilia do.. >.<


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

You people should be honoured to be stalked by the likes of us! Honoured!


----------



## vinnyshaw (May 30, 2013)

Omg...when you said you could find out who recently visited your page, i got scared. I thought you meant Facebook. Cause i regularly stalk some girls on FB, and i don't want them knowing about it. Whewww


----------



## purplebutterfly (Apr 24, 2013)

Yeah it's normal, i'm pretty sure almost everyone stalks on here :b


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

I am really bad at remembering whose profiles I have visited. I ended up visiting some dude´s profile 3 times, I was the only visitor. Although, I do remember that Purplebutterfly was the first one to visit my profile. Thank you, Purplebutterfly ! ( And no, I am not stalking you here)


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

vinnyshaw said:


> Omg...when you said you could find out who recently visited your page, i got scared. I thought you meant Facebook. Cause i regularly stalk some girls on FB, and i don't want them knowing about it. Whewww


Well why else would you post pictures of yourself in a bikini on face book if it wasn't because you wanted people to jerk off to it? :sus


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

Currently stalking and watching a certain someone's every move


----------



## Heyyou (May 1, 2013)




----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Well.....there are two people I kinda sorta stalk -One because I admire them so much and just love to read their threads -they have a brilliant mind! The other person I check in on their posts -because I can't believe so many people buy into their crapola-ya' know-the old time joy of watching a train wreck!


----------



## tennislover84 (May 14, 2010)

> I am really bad at remembering whose profiles I have visited. I ended up visiting some dude´s profile 3 times, I was the only visitor.


Yes, I keep doing the same thing!

I keep noticing names that I don't recognise that have viewed my profile, so I click on their name out of curiosity. Then I realise I clicked on their profile first (but forgot the name), and they probably clicked on mine because they saw me on their profile visitors! It's really funny.


----------



## Diáfanos (Feb 3, 2011)

vinnyshaw said:


> Omg...when you said you could find out who recently visited your page, i got scared. I thought you meant Facebook. Cause i regularly stalk some girls on FB, and i don't want them knowing about it. Whewww


i thought u printed and fapped to their pics
mind=blown


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm being stalked but it's someone I have yet to get acquainted with or speak to. Don't know who they are.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

^ who by I wonder¿


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

Soon.


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

There are a number of members who make interesting posts, and I'll go out of my way to read what they have to say.

I'm not shy about looking at people's profiles.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm a small part too shy, but mostly too lazy to stalk here, or anywhere.


----------



## cinnamonqueen (Jun 7, 2013)

Ain't nobody got fo dat!

serious.


----------



## Tumbling Destiny (May 13, 2012)

hmmmmmm...


----------



## Daveyboy (Jan 13, 2013)

Stalker...Um don't think....
Sometimes when I do not find anything interesting right away..
I know I can go to one or two peoples profile and find something interesting that she/he posted....
They seem to find and post the best replies..They post the most honest and sometimes funniest things I have ever read...

I hope they think I am an interested consumer and not a creepy stalker...


----------

